# Tug Nut for Single Speed Bianchi Sok



## bylawhunter (Jun 23, 2010)

For the life of me I can't find a Tug Nut/ Chain adjuster for my 2008 Bianchi Sok 29er Single Speed.

I emailed Bianchi Still waiting for a reply, but figured I would ask here. 

Anybody use one on any single speed with horizontal drop outs?


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Call Cycle to Fitness in Livonia. Daniel, the owner, can find anything and is one of the best mechanics out there.

www.cycletofitness.com

734-266-8203

They are a Bianchi dealer and can ship to you.

Tell them Hambone from the RACING GREYHOUNDS sent you, they will hook you up.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

